# DAV fishing day



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

We are still looking for more volunteers to help us on 8 August at Strawberry (Soldier Creek side) to take a group of DAV's fishing for the day with food & refreshments to follow at the pavillion. We need boats, cooks, helpers, deck hands etc. You can find the info on the BigFishTackle.com site under general fishing concerning our DAV's. Let's show our appreciation for what they have done for our country. Thanks.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

PACKFAN said:


> We are still looking for more volunteers to help us on 8 August at Strawberry (Soldier Creek side) to take a group of DAV's fishing for the day with food & refreshments to follow at the pavillion. We need boats, cooks, helpers, deck hands etc. You can find the info on the BigFishTackle.com site under general fishing concerning our DAV's. Let's show our appreciation for what they have done for our country. Thanks.


Hey PACKFAN nice to now put a face with a name. :wink: Truly amazing who you find out via work you know....Now because we've never fished Strawberry I sent a PM to dubob on BFT on how we'd like to contribute to this 'most' honorable event. :wink: :wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

PACKFAN said:


> We are still looking for more volunteers to help us on 8 August at Strawberry (Soldier Creek side) to take a group of DAV's fishing for the day with food & refreshments to follow at the pavillion. We need boats, cooks, helpers, deck hands etc. You can find the info on the BigFishTackle.com site under general fishing concerning our DAV's. Let's show our appreciation for what they have done for our country. Thanks.


WE DESPERATELY NEED A COOKING CREW! _O\

I'm not real fond of eating cold, raw hamburgers and dogs. -O,-


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

dubob said:


> PACKFAN said:
> 
> 
> > We are still looking for more volunteers to help us on 8 August at Strawberry (Soldier Creek side) to take a group of DAV's fishing for the day with food & refreshments to follow at the pavillion. We need boats, cooks, helpers, deck hands etc. You can find the info on the BigFishTackle.com site under general fishing concerning our DAV's. Let's show our appreciation for what they have done for our country. Thanks.
> ...


Dubob...sign us up to help for cooking and serving food. Are there any meeting we need to attend? Send a PM.

I hope others on the UWN will also help for this event. These DAV deserve to be treated to a special day most of us can do at anytime. Please consider helping out.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Dubob...sign us up to help for cooking and serving food. Are there any meeting we need to attend?


K2...I'm sure glad you volunteered for that. I think if I was cooking, Dubob would be a lot better off eating cold burgers and hot-dogs.... :wink:

DAV.....Disabled American Veterans......

here's the link....

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... _collapsed


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Dubob...sign us up to help for cooking and serving food. Are there any meeting we need to attend?
> ...


.45 are you partaking in this very worth wild notable event?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> .45 are you partaking in this very worth wild notable event?


No...because I'm so short and fat and ugly, and I'm so unsociable and I really hate a crowd. I have decided not to attend the festivities. The gang was happy with some funds I have sent them.

What do you have in mind?? *\-\*


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > .45 are you partaking in this very worth wild notable event?
> ...


Hey we aren't fond of crowds either but we're putting that aside because of 'who' this event is for. It's the least we can IMHO. OBTW 'what do you have in mind'....you can watch us cook and finally get to meet. Just a thought if you're out that-a-way on the 8th of August. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, alright......I'll be there....but I can't cook !!! -O,- 

:wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Dubob...sign us up to help for cooking and serving food. Are there any meeting we need to attend? Send a PM.


PM sent.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> Alright, alright......I'll be there....but I can't cook !!! -O,-
> 
> :wink:


Okay .45 has bellied up to the bar (OBTW that'll be 2 cafe mocha's with 3 sugars steamed in 8) )...we've signed up for cooking and serving.

So any other UWN'rs going to belly-up-to-da-bar for this most honorable event :?: :?: :?

Sure hope so.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am trying to work things out at work so I can slide up there for this. I got things worked around at work now I just have to see if I can geta spot to camp.I will findout on teusday.Looks like I will be there .Where is Soldier Creek?I am guessing on the east side.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Packfan PM sent.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Packfan I am assuming you have got the pavillion in the soldier creek campground is that correct? I just want to know because I am going to stay a couple days and would like to reserve a spot as close to this gathering as possible.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Packfan I am assuming you have got the pavillion in the soldier creek campground is that correct? I just want to know because I am going to stay a couple days and would like to reserve a spot as close to this gathering as possible.


Recommend you send a PM to Wiperhunter2 (WH2) and Dubob via this link to one of the links as appropriate.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

WH2 provided me a letter with a shopping list. I'm going to get with Pete and see how we can post the 'shopping list' for 'contiential breakfast' and lunch BBQ donations.

Folks if you can help out on this very honorable outing I ask that you consider doing whatever you can. These folks have provided for our freedoms and we need to give them a day to remember. :wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Packfan I am assuming you have got the pavillion in the soldier creek campground is that correct? I just want to know because I am going to stay a couple days and would like to reserve a spot as close to this gathering as possible.
> ...


My intention is to help out with the cooking and clean-up but I am not a member of bft and have no intention of joining but would like to help out with this event.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> My intention is to help out with the cooking and clean-up but I am not a member of bft and have no intention of joining but would like to help out with this event.


Not a problem  ...in a nutshell *'this is for a very honorable cause' * that's all that matters IMHO. :wink:

I'm sure your donated time will be very rewarding for you and the DAVs who have signed up.

I just provided the links so you could possibly get more info. I'm in touch with these folks as we work for the same organization and some are retired from this same place of employment. 
I'll attempt to keep this forum informed on this event.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bump

Here's a poster for this event!










I'm working with Pete to see if I can post the excel spreadsheet for food donations. If you can help with just a small donation it will be greatly appreciated. POC is on the poster...

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

K2muskie asked me to make this a sticky that stays at the top of the forum. It sounds like a good cause, so a sticky it will be until after the event. 

Also, I'm moving this thread out of the Fishing Reports forum. With luck, some fishing reports will come from the DAV fishing day, but until then, it probably belongs in the General Fishing forum.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Petersen said:


> K2muskie asked me to make this a sticky that stays at the top of the forum. It sounds like a good cause, so a sticky it will be until after the event.
> 
> Also, I'm moving this thread out of the Fishing Reports forum. With luck, some fishing reports will come from the DAV fishing day, but until then, it probably belongs in the General Fishing forum.


Thanks Pete.

Also a BIG THANK YOU to 'rick_rudder' for the cash donation. Received it on Friday and it will greatly help in this event. THANK YOU!!!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Where can I get a PDF file of the poster so that I can print some off and put them up. Places like the Army Navy stores, sport stores and yes, probably even some beverage establishments.

If that's OK.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Troll said:


> Where can I get a PDF file of the poster so that I can print some off and put them up. Places like the Army Navy stores, sport stores and yes, probably even some beverage establishments.
> 
> If that's OK.


There was a little miscommunication concerning the poster that was posted above. That poster made it look like the event was being sponsored by the DAV organization, when in fact it is not. Now the DAV may be on board in supporting this worthy event, they are not sponsoring it. So distributing that poster is not a good idea at this time.

We do have some people working this issue and as soon as they get it nailed down, a poster will be made available on the BFT site.

Thanks for caring and wanting to help get the word out. Stay tuned for breaking developements.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Bob, let me know.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a new boat that is ready to go, due to the fact that I am on standby to oversee hurricane evacuations for the gulf coast I cant sign up to drive it this early, but a few days before the event I would be able to fill in if anyone backs out as long as there's no major storms. My company supplies transportation services for the VA hospitals in several cities across the country so what I would like to do is if you contact me a week before the event I will be able to supply any additional funding that is needed to make this happen. So if there is any shortfalls in food or cash please let me know. In addition if you want to have some type of raffle or big fish prize I would be willing to donate a night out to dinner in one of my limos for a vet. Its a worthy cause I just wish I wasn't on standby so I could sign up today, but I will help all I can.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder the DAV Fish'n day is next Saturday 8 Aug at Strawberry. We're look'n forward at helping out with this very worthy outing...sure hope to meet some of you folks then. :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bump...sure hope some of you folks make the venture. I know the weather doesn't look too favorable but I'm sure it will be a 'G-R-E-A-T' time just the same especially for the DAV. 

I'll post up some pics. Seeing we'll be on land tending to some of the cooking details I don't know how many actual fish'n pictures I'll be able to get...but will post up pics of the dry-land portion of the event.

:wink: :wink:


----------

